# Cockapoo breeder - Pankington



## Green002k (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi
I am looking to get a cockapoo and I don’t mind waiting to ensure that I am doing things correctly.
I have contacted the breeder Pankington and been informed they do not have any puppies until late 2021 which is fine. 
However I am enquring if anyone of you have brought puppies from this breeder? 
They are part of the kennel club, are a licence breeder and appear to be very good.
Thanks
Katie


----------



## Rosh93 (Jan 16, 2021)

Green002k said:


> Hi
> I am looking to get a cockapoo and I don’t mind waiting to ensure that I am doing things correctly.
> I have contacted the breeder Pankington and been informed they do not have any puppies until late 2021 which is fine.
> However I am enquring if anyone of you have brought puppies from this breeder?
> ...


Hi Katie yes I bought from Juliana in 2019 and she is the best really lovely lady! All the puppies are gorgeous! She really helped us through the whole process explained it all, even sent us regular updates of the puppies via pics and videos...I am thinking of getting another one from her...definitely recommend!


----------

